# What's your OTHER dream pet?



## yigcenuren

I've already got 1 of the 2 that I'd like which is my african grey parrot (remember I'm not counting poodles). I will put up pic's of my critters one of these days. But the other is one I've wanted since I was 8 years old. A horse!
Unfortunately I've had enough years to narrow it down to one particular breed and possible breeder. Akhal-Teke - Home 
Sigh...

Anyone else have a Dream Pet?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Hm.. besides dogs there's not many things I think I'd want? Maybe a couple chickens, I don't know.


----------



## Marian

Fluffyspoos said:


> Hm.. besides dogs there's not many things I think I'd want? Maybe a couple chickens, I don't know.


Why chickens? So you can eggsploit them?

I can't think of any. If I could get any other pet at this very moment, I think it would be a toss-up between a powder puff crested and an Abyssinian cat. Or hey, as long as we're just wishing, maybe both.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Eggs would be a bonus.. because I KNOW they would be free ranged eggs, obviously..

But I think they're cute C: I'd want a fancy chicken though.









Hi, I'm a fancy chicken.


OOOH! I know what my other dream pet would be. A falcon ^^ I'd LOVE to hunt with a falcon!


----------



## Marian

I once saw a falconer and his bird in Dubai. It was awesome! I remember wanting one then. 

Couldn't have one now because Teddy would probably annoy him so much that he would carry him off somewhere and I'd never see him again.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Yeah, lol, the same would happen here.

Look! I found a poodle chicken!


----------



## plumcrazy

Besides dogs in general and standard poodles specifically, my "other" dream pet would also be equines (we have two, a QH and a Suffolk Punch) Their pictures are here: http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/3889-horses.html

I've always had cats too - which I love; and tried rabbits and cockatiels which weren't as glamorous as I had first hoped :lol: I've decided caged pets aren't my cup of tea and probably won't ever get another caged animal again as mine pass away - but bring on the dogs, cats and horses and I'm a happy girl!!

Barb


----------



## spoosrule

I also have an African Grey which has always been one of my dream pets. I would love to have a horse one day and have always wanted one. Other than that I just love dogs and always plan to have one lol.


----------



## flyingduster

I love birds, and rats, and rabbits, and and and.... but I'm sorta over caged animals now, I still have 3 rats, but I don't think I'll get any more for a while once they're gone (omg! 14 years of owning rats and I'm thinking of no more!??? Ugh)

I also love horses, and have had my wee boy for 12 years now, but I got him when we had our own land, now that he's grazing elsewhere I'm not in any desire to get another any time soon, though I can see myself being tempted if we get any land oneday.

Another animal I'd be tempted to get if we go back to a farm is goats. A pair of nubian milkers and I'd be in heaven, I *do* really really miss hand milking my cow every day, and I miss her soooo much and cry every time I go to visit still, but I don't *really* want the hassle of a cow or two either. A goat or two would suit me nicely though...

But dogs are my love and passion.


----------



## frostfirestandards

so this may seem nuts, but I always have wanted (although I know they don't exist) a miniature killer whale, like small enough to fit in an aquarium hwell::bird:hwell:


----------



## Feralpudel

Marian, I also have secret longings for a powder puff crested... I think they are adorable, and I've also seen them kick butt in Obedience and agility. 

I live in a city that doesn't allow them, but I would love to join the urban chicken movement and get a couple of layers. We eat a lot of eggs.


----------



## Winnow

I would love to have one snake.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva

Siamese cats. My parents have always had them, and there is no other type of cat for me!


----------



## yigcenuren

I'ts great to see that I'm not the only one who suffers from MPS (Multiple PET Syndrome). I prefer pets that don't have to be caged all the time, hence no fish in my future. 
Winnow, what kind of snake are you thinking of. I use to have a Mexican Kingsnake. Lovely temperment.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I have always wanted a pet duck. I would also love to have a weimaraner, but I am allergic.


----------



## fjm

I would love to be able to grow my family of cats and dogs - and to keep horses again. Perhaps miniature horses, or a pair of Welsh Mountain ponies to drive ... ah well, next time around perhaps ....


----------



## partial2poodles

I would love a squirrel AND a chipmunk. They are too cute. Of coarse I would not want the fleas and mess, but I think they are adorable. My dream horse is a Gypsy Vanner (huge long manes and tails and feet), My dream Cat is a Selkirk Rex (poodley fur), And my dream bird would be a Yellow Naped Amazon.


----------



## Karma'sACat

Besides dogs and cats (which I'll always have), I would love to get some goats! My parents are thinking about getting a couple minis in a few years. One of my good friends breeds them and her goats are GORGEOUS! Wonderful temperaments too.
I used to foster small exotics (mainly sugar gliders and chinchillas) so I might get back in to that if I'm ever healthy enough again. I was one of the few foster homes willing to take in special needs and I know many people don't have that kind of time/knowledge.


----------



## *tina*

My other dog breed is Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. However, that won't happen until my kids are out of the house, since they are both terribly allergic to dogs (it's a challenge to continue having our short-haired dog in the house, especially when she is shedding a whole lot like right now). Having a poodle for them has been nice. 
We are all allergic to cats, and I can't handle litter dust (even the crystal kind). 
My husband is anti-rodents and I'm anti-reptile/amphibian, although my kids keep eyeing the chameleons at the pet store, and I'd be OK with a chameleon, since I have non-pet geckos in my house (it's Hawaii, they are good luck, and they eat bugs!). 

Once we are settled somewhere for good, we want to get a salt water aquarium. Right now, we have two mutant goldfish and an upside-down catfish, so we'll have to see.


----------



## Purley

Well, I always wanted an alpaca. Here is one breeder in Sask. I think they are so cute:

Prairie Wind Alpacas Saskatchewan Alpaca Farm

We have a really large yard, but you aren't allowed to have what they call "livestock" in the city - and that includes chickens and alpacas!


----------



## Marian

I seem to remember that one of my high school classmates and her husband have an alpaca ranch in Arizona or Nevada. I can't even remember her name now--I saw her at our reunion in 2002. It'll come to me. LOL


----------



## jcwinks

fluffyspoos said:


> yeah, lol, the same would happen here.
> 
> Look! I found a poodle chicken!


hahahaha!!!


----------



## flyingduster

what's even more hilarious is that someone on one of the grooming forums trimmed the topknot of her silky bantam hen so she could see better; and posted before & after pics!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Locket

My dream pets that MAY be added in the future are
- a cat
- a crested gecko
- a rabbit
- a rat

My dream pets that will forever remain a dream are
- a horse
- a bird (cockatiel or parrotlet)
- an otter
- a llama


----------



## Harley_chik

What kind of chicken is the black/white bird? Or is it just called a "fancy chicken"? It's quite striking. I love the Silkies too.


I used to have a few Rabbits, mostly Holland Lops and I'm seriously thinking about getting more. I have the room and they are pretty easy to keep. I will of course have more Hollands; they are unbelievably cute and have the best personalities. I knit and enjoy grooming so I'm thinking a few English Angoras would be a good fit as well. Honestly, having a fiber farm, complete w/ rabbits, goats and alpacas, would be a dream come true. After being out of Rabbits a few years it's amazing to see how much progress they've made w/ color, conformation and new breeds. Several breeds that were once only available in Ruby Eyed White, now come w/ blue eyes and/or a rainbow of colors. I hope to have a Persian/Himilayan (cat) at some point and I would love a horse. I guess an Afghan Hound and a Giant Schnauzer would be on the list too.


----------



## Emsicle

A Miniature Vietnamese Pot Bellied Pig!

I have wanted one for years. The OH said I can have one when we are retired with a big garden. 
I also want.... wait for it....
a Madagascan Hissing Cockroach!


----------



## fjm

I would LOVE to have alpacas - I remember seeing one at an agricultural show, and he was like a very leggy poodle with the most amazing eye lashes! It was love at first sight.


----------



## Birdie

Including dogs? I dream of owning at least one male Ibizan Hound. Oh gosh, what I wouldn't do for one of those dogs. <3 Ch. Ferran De El Pollet is my absolute DREAM Ibizan. There is nothing about that dog I am not in love with. Also, Pharaoh Hounds are a close second to Ibizans on my favorites.  Just love them!! There are obviously many other breeds I would love to own but those are my MUST haves. 

As far as other pets go, as much as I like them, I'm not into much other than dogs or cats to own. I LOVE cats, almost as much as I love dogs. I desperately want a Cornish Rex... as much as I support adoption of cats especially, that is just a breed I desperately love and would go to a breeder for (that is, assuming I couldn't find one through petfinder or a shelter). 

Don't want hooved critters, no birds, not a huge fan of most little caged animals, reptiles are cool, but I wouldn't own one. So basically dogs & cats for me  

OH OH OH but GOD do I want to own an exotic pet, just once! Not a big cat or anything crazy like that. I'd love to take care of animals that couldn't survive in the wild. 
A red fox is like, my dream special pet. I have seen a few people with wonderful pet foxes and it just KILLS me!! I know it's bad, but... oh, a girl can dream, right?


----------



## silverpoodle88

I don't think my husband would let me get anymore pets. We already have our poodle, crested gecko, and two leopard geckos. My dream dog breeds are a greyhound or borzoi. But I want more geckos!


----------



## shalynn

My future dream pet would be another Belgum horse. I had one but had to sell him last year, but we probably moving to my moms property soon so i can get another one since well have 40 acres, we already have 7 horses now, they are arabs and quarters.


----------



## curlysmama

I want a bengal cat soo bad, but my first born is allergic. I also have always wanted a cocker spaniel, I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## fracturedcircle

i'm bonkers about hedgehogs and i have three... i want a miniature pot-bellied pig and a Sphynx (well, a regular cat would be lovely, but my mom is severely allergic). i just need to sell my mom on the Sphynx idea.


----------



## cavon

I have always wanted an elephant! A couple of years ago, one excaped from a circus that was in my area late at night. Apparently someone called the police and said there was an elephant walking down the street and the police didn't respond until they had several other calls because they figured the first person was just drunk!! LOL!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Some day I would like another miniature schnauzer again. Pets other than dogs? I want a Chartreux cat and British shorthair cat.


----------



## Trillium

I have always wanted a persian cat. I promised I'd have one when I grew up but then I fell in love with a man that is very allergic to cats. So the cat thing is still a dream. 

I've also lately been falling for Irish wolfhounds. My husband has a thing for them too. But I couldn't deal with that short life expectancy thing and I think its a bit much on the size thing. But they sure are sweet. Then again I'd also love a horse. I think minis are too cute for words.


----------



## mish13

Apart from my three poodles and one Jack russell I would love a Newfoundland, but I would have to kill my husband first.:adore::adore:


----------



## Michelle

There's so many I love, but after thinking about ACTUALLY owning them I don't know that I would own anything other than a dog. Caged animals aren't the best for me, I like bringing my pets with me where ever I go and you cant really do that with a rodent or bird...I always wanted a potbellied pig but again, cant bring them many places just a clean, trainable house pet. My parents are moving to a farm so they'll have many animals I can play with when I want, so I wont be a crazy animal lady. I guess a rabbit would work out well, if its litter box trained, but Atticus LOVES little animals and is so nosey with them and would probably grab it by the ears/tail like he does with the cats, but they don't mind. While I have Atticus I don't think id own anything other than another poodle/small dog. I don't like the smell of cats and their hair is just EVERYWHERE so I wouldnt own one myself unless it was outdoors (ours live outdoors with their own sunroom). The only rodent I have owned that didnt smell was a chinchilla, but I dont see myself owning another. I loved my hedgie too but I was allergic to him, I'd take him out and I'd be covered in hives so I had to give him back to his breeder. Nothing for me except another poodle! ...I'm surprised to hear myself say that, lol.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Michelle said:


> There's so many I love, but after thinking about ACTUALLY owning them I don't know that I would own anything other than a dog. Caged animals aren't the best for me, I like bringing my pets with me where ever I go and you cant really do that with a rodent or bird...I always wanted a potbellied pig but again, cant bring them many places just a clean, trainable house pet. My parents are moving to a farm so they'll have many animals I can play with when I want, so I wont be a crazy animal lady. I guess a rabbit would work out well, if its litter box trained, but Atticus LOVES little animals and is so nosey with them and would probably grab it by the ears/tail like he does with the cats, but they don't mind. While I have Atticus I don't think id own anything other than another poodle/small dog. I don't like the smell of cats and their hair is just EVERYWHERE so I wouldnt own one myself unless it was outdoors (ours live outdoors with their own sunroom). The only rodent I have owned that didnt smell was a chinchilla, but I dont see myself owning another. I loved my hedgie too but I was allergic to him, I'd take him out and I'd be covered in hives so I had to give him back to his breeder. Nothing for me except another poodle! ...I'm surprised to hear myself say that, lol.


allergies to hedgies are pretty rare. sorry you had it. what breeder was s/he from (seeing we're both from Chicago)?


----------



## taxtell

I would love a Friesian horse.


----------



## Skye

They have disabled the music on this link, which is a shame. With the music, this had me close to tears, it is so beautiful! 

I know nothing about horses, except that they are gorgeous. And this, alas, is only a dream:


----------

